# German Classics Car Show, Haigh Hall-Sunday 9th August 2015



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

As discussed at the January NW meet, we have our usual plot booked for a TT Owners Club Stand, for 20 cars, at the German Classics Car Show at Haigh Hall in Wigan on Sunday 9th August 2015.










This is a charity event, with a voluntary donation of £10.00 per car to go to the Wigan and Leigh Hospice, and both TTOC and TTF members are welcome. If you would like a place on the stand at this fantastic event, let me know.

1. Cloud
2. So Slow
3. ImolaTT
4. Sutty
5. Marco34
6. Matt B 1
7. Sonatina
8. t'mill
9. John-H
10. The Phantom Lord
11. shane100
12. PapaTT
13. A3DFU
14. clewb
15. V6RUL
16. yveTTe bland 
17. Manchesturk

There will be no car movement allowed on the showground between 10.00 am and 4.00 pm, so bear this in mind if you wish to attend.

*The address for Haigh Hall is: 
School Lane, Wigan, WN2 1PE

The address for the meeting place to convoy to the show is: 
Luciano's at The Millstone, 1 Bolton Road, Grimeford Village, Chorley, PR6 9HH
Please arrive in time to set off to the show at 7.45 am*

Let's see if we can repeat last year's performance and win the Best Club Stand trophy again!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Count me in - I might even have the car looking nice this year if I'm not fixing it the night before ha ha


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Your car always looks nice Matt, although last year was a close call!! I've added you to the list.


----------



## Haiych (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm up for joining in.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Haiych said:


> I'm up for joining in.


Consider it done Heidi. Hope you can make it to the meet at the Boatyard on Tuesday.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It's a long way off but go on. I might even wash A3DFU :roll:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> It's a long way off but go on. I might even wash A3DFU :roll:


Excellent Dani


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Can I put my name down as well please? I promise I'll try and sort out my wheels before then  . (I shall also endeavour to remember to put it in the book in work!! :lol: )


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

clewb said:


> Can I put my name down as well please? I promise I'll try and sort out my wheels before then  . (I shall also endeavour to remember to put it in the book in work!! :lol: )


You're more than welcome to come along, it's a fantastic day out.

Looking forward to meeting you and your car.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Would I be able to bring both my TT's?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Matt B said:


> Would I be able to bring both my TT's?


Bring as many as you want Matt, it'd be good to meet your Mk2


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

t'mill said:


>


Yes, let's see if we can win it again!! Porsche will be plotting to outdo us with a vengeance this year!! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hi Karen, can you add me to the list please as I think I have some free time early August.
Steve


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> Hi Karen, can you add me to the list please as I think I have some free time early August.
> Steve


With pleasure Steve.


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Karen,
Please can you bob us down for Haigh hall! Gosh you will have a great turn out! I got stung there last year! I hope not this time!!!
lov 
yvette


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Yvette.

Consider yourself added, glad you can make it.


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi karen any room for littlen please :roll:

Hak


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Certainly Hak


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

Cloud said:


> Certainly Hak


Thanks Karen, looking forward to it already  Roll on august [smiley=dude.gif]

cheers

Hak


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Going to try and come to this event if I can make the date work :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Templar said:


> Going to try and come to this event if I can make the date work :wink:


Good, we will be able to catch up.
Steve


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Templar said:


> Going to try and come to this event if I can make the date work :wink:


I'll put you down as a maybe Jase.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks Karen...Will confirm at the earliest.

Steve, it would be good to catch up mate :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I will get along to this (never missed one yet) But don't think my Ford Fiests 1.4 will suit the stand so will be on foot.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

les said:


> I will get along to this (never missed one yet) But don't think my Ford Fiests 1.4 will suit the stand so will be on foot.


Ford? Wash your mouth out Les! :lol:

See you at Haigh Hall (or Southport beach if you can make the next meet).


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

If I am still allowed I am planning on bringing both TT's to this event. Lee is going to drive the mk1 for me  
Let me know if this isn't possible due to numbers


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Sorry I can't make it this year guys - had a lot on lately, hope the weather's good to you on the day 

Will however be down your neck of the woods at the end of August - heading to Chester for the weekend


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

jimmyf said:


> Sorry I can't make it this year guys - had a lot on lately, hope the weather's good to you on the day
> 
> Will however be down your neck of the woods at the end of August - heading to Chester for the weekend


Shame you can't do this year Jimmy, you'll be missed (however Scott will be pleased that he doesn't have another red QS to compete with!! :lol: )

Give us a wave as you pass in August, unless you're planning on stopping off to see us all!


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Cloud said:


> jimmyf said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I can't make it this year guys - had a lot on lately, hope the weather's good to you on the day
> ...


I'm sure Scott's QS will be looking good Karen  The plan is to park the car at the hotel and enjoy the hospitality Chester has to offer


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

jimmyf said:


> The plan is to park the car at the hotel and enjoy the hospitality Chester has to offer


It would be rude not to - enjoy! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Got my tickets thanks but 1 will deffo be spare as my mk1 is in the garage having some TLC.

Matt


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

That's a shame Matt. See you on Sunday with just the one


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Karen,Sorry can't make this now,I'll catch up soon.


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Kurt mate - was looking forward to having a chat on the day .... hoping circumstances change as it's always been a crackin' day. ;-)

Cheers, Mark


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Tangerine Knight said:


> Karen,Sorry can't make this now,I'll catch up soon.


Noooooo!! Thanks for letting me know, but you still have a place if you change your mind.

See you soon


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I could put my Fiesta on the stand but I don't want to show you all up :roll: :lol: :wink: Fingers crossed for the weather see you all there.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Tangerine Knight said:


> Karen,Sorry can't make this now,I'll catch up soon.


That's a shame, as Mark said, we get some good banter going on.  
See you soon.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm going to meet you there as I'm only 15 minutes from Haigh Hall. I'll be there between 8 - 8:30, probably 8:30 knowing me. :roll:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> I'm going to meet you there as I'm only 15 minutes from Haigh Hall. I'll be there between 8 - 8:30, probably 8:30 knowing me. :roll:


See you at 9 then! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

See you all there about 10am.
Steve & Julie


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

See you all at 7:55 am :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

les said:


> I could put my Fiesta on the stand but I don't want to show you all up :roll: :lol: :wink: Fingers crossed for the weather see you all there.


Get your self on the stand you ex-stand organiser numpty! It's about the camaraderie not the chariot! :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to meet you there as I'm only 15 minutes from Haigh Hall. I'll be there between 8 - 8:30, probably 8:30 knowing me. :roll:
> ...


Know me too well.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

John-H said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > I could put my Fiesta on the stand but I don't want to show you all up :roll: :lol: :wink: Fingers crossed for the weather see you all there.
> ...


Yeah we can pop you at the back! :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > I could put my Fiesta on the stand but I don't want to show you all up :roll: :lol: :wink: Fingers crossed for the weather see you all there.
> ...


Am in much demand as a boyfriend, father, grandad, cruise organiser and personal appearances so can't afford a whole day :lol:
OH! and being retired now is bloody hard work. :roll:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> See you all there about 10am.
> Steve & Julie


Glad you can make it Steve, see you on Sunday


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > I could put my Fiesta on the stand but I don't want to show you all up :roll: :lol: :wink: Fingers crossed for the weather see you all there.
> ...


He wouldn't make it past security in a Ford! :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Manchesturk said:


> See you all at 7:55 am :lol:


See you at 7.55 Hak :lol:


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

Cloud said:


> Manchesturk said:
> 
> 
> > See you all at 7:55 am :lol:
> ...


ha ha i will be there at 7:30 am and ready for our little cruise to haigh hall :wink:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Bloody hell you lot are keen. I'll be there about 9:45 or possibly 9:55 ha ha.

Leave some space for a blue mk2 in your stand collage


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Matt B said:


> Bloody hell you lot are keen. I'll be there about 9:45 or possibly 9:55 ha ha.
> 
> Leave some space for a blue mk2 in your stand collage


We'll save you the spot under the tree! :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Car cleaned and ready to roll 8) Shame it's to rain later though! :x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sunshine here for now 

Just going to remove the evidence of my grandson and doggie being chauffeured around in my car....


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Car Cleaned ready to go. Hopefully the road is dry tomorrow for the 100 odd mile journey tomorrow. think I'll go direct as you meet point is further away from me than Haigh hall itself. See you all there and hopefully this lovely sunshine will grace us again tomorrow.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Only three miles away apparently


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Just going to remove the evidence of my grandson and doggie being chauffeured around in my car....


Getting rid of the evidence of Roxy being in the car was the easy bit - not so about my grandson getting/sitting in my car with dirty shoe, hands and eating ice cream in my car playing with anything he could reach


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Just buffing mine to a shine - hopefully


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Only three miles away apparently


Apparently it takes 41min to The Millstone from my house and 42min to Haigh Hall (going the same route on M61/A673), which would mean we can do the 3 miles in 1 minute!
Now I don't know about anyone else's car but mine's a bit slower on A roads :roll:


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

Ohhh god this is hard work took me most of the day to clean the beauty [smiley=gorgeous.gif] ha ha she was filthy tho! :lol: Just hoping that it ll stay dry rest of the night and tomorrow [smiley=sunny.gif] 
See you all tomorrow morning!

Hak


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Cloud said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody hell you lot are keen. I'll be there about 9:45 or possibly 9:55 ha ha.
> ...


The amount of effort that's gone into cleaning today u can sod off


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

Matt B said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > Matt B said:
> ...


It will probably lash it down tomorrow so you better off staying under the tree matt, keep you dry :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

There'll be a fight for the tree spot! :lol:

See you all in the morning


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

There'll be a fight for the tree spot! :lol:

That tree has been reserved to Hak already sorry Matt :lol: see you tomorrow morning Karen at 07:30 am

Hak


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

night, night all [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

A3DFU said:


> night, night all [smiley=zzz.gif]


Night night Dani see you tomorrow [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't know anywhere else but it has been raining here in middleton/Manchester!
Arghhh not looking forward to this motorway journey [smiley=bigcry.gif] just hoping there arnt many lorry's about!
See u all later

Hak


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

See you later Hak


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Rain looks like it's cleared now, might dry car off before setting off.

See you all soon.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Damp and windy here


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Dry in Wigan at the moment

See you all shortly.


----------



## BeastleeUK (Nov 6, 2014)

We are a few mins from leaving. We might be a few minutes late at the Millstone. Can you wait out on us?


----------



## BeastleeUK (Nov 6, 2014)

Scrub that see there about 8:10


----------



## shane100 (Apr 18, 2013)

We'll see you at Haigh Hall.


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Overcast at the moment.


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

It was great to see everyone and meet new faces, i had a brill time, special thanks to Karen for making this possible for us all,and thanks to john for the beer and brownies :wink:

A bit gutted that we didn't win the best club stand :x hopefully next year  
Pictures to follow! See you all later at some point!

Hak


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is some pictures of the event, not in best quality but their alright  
Enjoy!!


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

And a little boring video i have taken, our stand towards the end if u get bored waiting :lol:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mmrlYb ... e=youtu.be

Hak


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Excellent pics Hak  Just downloading mine so will post some soon.

Thanks for coming along everyone, you made it a great day. A special thanks to Phil for bringing his fantastic spec sheet holders and to my 'PA' Derek for all his organising!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice to see everyone again. A great day and the weather help this time which is a change.

Great pictures and I like the video, it captures the event.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Here's my photo contribution:


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

looks like a good day


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Some great pics there and looks like a great day

Congrats to everyone involved


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

Marco34 said:


> Nice to see everyone again. A great day and the weather help this time which is a change.
> 
> Great pictures and I like the video, it captures the event.


Thanks mate i love them all too [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

jamman said:


> Some great pics there and looks like a great day
> 
> Congrats to everyone involved





spike said:


> looks like a good day


It was superb thanks chaps, the good weather certainly helped. [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

jamman said:


> Some great pics there and looks like a great day
> 
> Congrats to everyone involved


It was a great day indeed!

cheers

Hak


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent pictures and vid Hak and Karen 

Thanks for organising Karen. It was a super event and as already said, the good weather certainly helped. Roll on next year


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Karen and scott
Thank you its been a great show! The sun come out in the end for us! Great company lovely to see everyone! Until the next!! 8) 
love 
yveTTe


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Great to see you all again that's twice in one week lol. It's times like this that I really miss my TT.  Who won what and did that great old Merc win best in show if not what did? I was talking to the owner who imported it from Miami and rebuilt it himself. Getting to the UK cost him 7k with the tax alone.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

An excellent day indeed. Here are a few of mine ...
(Click to enlarge)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

My Best car in show. What an absolute beauty as well.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> An excellent day indeed. Here are a few of mine ...


WHERE! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you Karen for organizing and thanks to everyone for making it a great day !

Excellent photos too!

Phil


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

les said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > An excellent day indeed. Here are a few of mine ...
> ...


It crashed! I managed to recover most of the uploads but it's still not right :?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks like another great event and decent weather too...pity I couldn't make it.Hopefully next year.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Templar said:


> Looks like another great event and decent weather too...pity I couldn't make it.Hopefully next year.


You missed a good day Jase. I'll let you know about next year's show as it will be at a new venue.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Cloud said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like another great event and decent weather too...pity I couldn't make it.Hopefully next year.
> ...


Actually Karen it still may be held at Haigh Hall next year. I was talking with Phil and he says nothing yet has been decided. Fingers crossed then.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

les said:


> Actually Karen it still may be held at Haigh Hall next year. I was talking with Phil and he says nothing yet has been decided. Fingers crossed then.


Lorraine gave me the impression it wouldn't be there again as the new lease owners didn't want car clubs, so that's good news.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Just catching up and some great pics posted. Excellent car shots Matt. I see you posted that one we mentioned. :lol: Great to see you again and the TTRS.

This is one of my favourite shows for sure and we seem to be getting more and more people wanting to attend. Well done to Karen for organising and everyone who got the cars and flags lined up.

I do hope it's there next year.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'll see if I can get time to sort more pictures later. Thanks for organising Karen - the laminated entry tickets showed an attention to detail that has become famous  . Well done Derek too for getting the cars so straight - you could have used a string along the front row! How are the shins?  Thanks too for your material support Phil


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> I'll see if I can get time to sort more pictures later. Thanks for organising Karen - the laminated entry tickets showed an attention to detail that has become famous  . Well done Derek too for getting the cars so straight - you could have used a string along the front row! How are the shins?  Thanks too for your material support Phil


Far better than the pretentious Porker pitch next to you all with the cars strung out along the edge. You could have played a football match in the middle of them :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

les said:


> Far better than the pretentious Porker pitch next to you all with the cars strung out along the edge. You could have played a football match in the middle of them :lol:


That's very true! :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

les said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > I'll see if I can get time to sort more pictures later. Thanks for organising Karen - the laminated entry tickets showed an attention to detail that has become famous  . Well done Derek too for getting the cars so straight - you could have used a string along the front row! How are the shins?  Thanks too for your material support Phil
> ...


Now now... I bet they were keeping away from that brick obstruction in the middle somebody reversed into last year. One of them said he'd joined a year ago and nobody had spoken to him yet. That can't be true surely?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

John-H said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


Best not even go there again ay ?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Templar said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


I could tell you why the North West Independent Porche club broke away from the Porche club of Great Britain, but I would have to take you out and kill you if I did. :roll:


----------



## BeastleeUK (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks to Karen and her helpers for making this a great day out. Good company and a packed event, shame I missed the live music.

Here's a few of our pics:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

BeastleeUK said:


> Thanks to Karen and her helpers for making this a great day out. Good company and a packed event, shame I missed the live music.


Thanks for coming along. You have some nice pics there. 8)


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

The show was brilliant as usual (love this venue) and it was really good to meet everyone again, and a new face for me..Hack, with his lovey Kingfisher with Aniseed leather 8)

Everyone's photos are spot on and making me reminisce this morning of a great day. It's days like Haigh Hall that I wish I still lived in the North West 

Thanks to Karen for organising the day for us, Derek for his chessboard skills and Al for plucking the chessboard theme idea out of the air. It looked spot on with all cars easily visible from the road and easy for the public to walk through and round each vehicle.


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

t'mill said:


> The show was brilliant as usual (love this venue) and it was really good to meet everyone again, and a new face for me..Hack, with his lovey Kingfisher with Aniseed leather 8)
> 
> Everyone's photos are spot on and making me reminisce this morning of a great day. It's days like Haigh Hall that I wish I still lived in the North West
> 
> Thanks to Karen for organising the day for us, Derek for his chessboard skills and Al for plucking the chessboard theme idea out of the air. It looked spot on with all cars easily visible from the road and easy for the public to walk through and round each vehicle.


It was good to meet you too buddy, see you soon

Hak


----------

